# Need some reassurance/advice



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I started taping my pups left ear on Feb 23 with breathe rite strips. As soon as they fell out I would retape right away. Few weeks ago I left it out his ear stayed up 5 days then tip flopped so back up til today. It's not up all the time. Most of day it is. Should I continue with strips? He's 6 months. Here's a pic last week and then today . Vet said cartilege is fine.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

From an earlier thread of yours http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/435617-ears.html your post listed supplements that your vet recommended. I would try giving all that he recommended and also continue to tape the ear.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been using moleskin plus, and breathe right strips on our girl. We also tried the strips alone.... And tear mender glue. So far this seems to be holding well. Pm me if you are interested in the specifics. Good luck to you.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Mishka&Milo said:


> I've been using moleskin plus, and breathe right strips on our girl. We also tried the strips alone.... And tear mender glue. So far this seems to be holding well. Pm me if you are interested in the specifics. Good luck to you.
> 
> Sent u pm
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Great looking pup !!!

I'd be optimistic that his ears will be fine...but I'd continue what you are doing until they stand on their own...I also did a bit of the supplementing.

I used an ear form and Tear Mender glue....only did one ear....which seems to be your situation.


SuperG


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Great looking pup !!!
> 
> I'd be optimistic that his ears will be fine...but I'd continue what you are doing until they stand on their own...I also did a bit of the supplementing.
> 
> ...



I was thinking of ordering the forms if they do something better than the strips. I may just order them and try. How long did it take for you for the ear to stand?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I never needed this but I have heard success with using foam hair curlers. Remove the plastic part and use the round foam in the ear. Just don't let it slide deep into the ear. Tape it in with paper tape (you can find this at most drug stores like CVS or Walgreens) around the ear. Paper tape won't pull out the hair when you remove it. It's much gentler than gluing. 
I also suggest encouraging chewing. I have heard chewing strengthens the jaw muscles and that helps the ears to stay up. Bully sticks, marrow bones, nylabones, antlers.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

mydogs said:


> I was thinking of ordering the forms if they do something better than the strips. I may just order them and try. How long did it take for you for the ear to stand?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If I recall properly....I put the one ear form in using Tear Mender glue and I believe the ear form came out after about 5-7 days on it's own and the ear stayed up on it's own. Had it not I would have reapplied.

I've had other GSDs where it took longer than this particular situation. I also had coats which tend to have extra fur on the ears and perhaps weighs down the ears a bit more....so I trimmed some of the excess fur off of the ear area....do not know if that was necessary but the ears did stand correctly.

SuperG


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Springbrz said:


> I never needed this but I have heard success with using foam hair curlers. Remove the plastic part and use the round foam in the ear. Just don't let it slide deep into the ear. Tape it in with paper tape (you can find this at most drug stores like CVS or Walgreens) around the ear. Paper tape won't pull out the hair when you remove it. It's much gentler than gluing.
> I also suggest encouraging chewing. I have heard chewing strengthens the jaw muscles and that helps the ears to stay up. Bully sticks, marrow bones, nylabones, antlers.



Thanks! Yes he chews bully sticks, antlers etc. His base is real strong it's just that top part


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Great looking pup !!!
> 
> I'd be optimistic that his ears will be fine...but I'd continue what you are doing until they stand on their own...I also did a bit of the supplementing.
> 
> ...



How long did you have to use the ear form?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Sorry just saw your reply SuperG. I will order the ear forms maybe they just work better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

